# Are there buyers for ??



## PREMIUMSTUFF

I am sorry if this has been covered some where else but if so I can not seem to find it. I have been lurking on the board for some time and started having scrap delivered to me. My question is as follows Iam getting a lot of monitors and tv's which is fine because I can use the copper and aluminum to pay for supplies and be totaly zero out of pocket, But is there a buyer out there some where for all the plastic off computers tvs ect. current plan is to put tvs back tobether after a strip them and give to a local charity. They are very happy with the Idea so they must have a buyer some where.


----------



## martyn111

Yes there are buyers for the plastics, but before anyone can give you any details of their buyers it would help if we knew where you are on planet earth :lol:


----------



## jeneje

martyn111 said:


> Yes there are buyers for the plastics, but before anyone can give you any details of their buyers it would help if we knew where you are on planet earth :lol:



I don't know about him / her but i'm in Tennessee and need a buyer bad.....I have several tons and get more every day. Helppppppppppppp....lol

Ken :mrgreen:


----------



## eeTHr

The best I have found for the plastics so far, in the Central California area, is a disposal center that will accept that stuff for free, rather than charging to dump them.


----------



## PREMIUMSTUFF

I am currently located in oregon midway between Grants Pass and Eugene


----------



## Claudie

Most places I have found charge $.40 per pound to take them. :shock:


----------



## Claudie

It's the cathode ray tubes that are hard to get rid of.


----------



## Militoy

Claudie said:


> It's the cathode ray tubes that are hard to get rid of.



I don't have any problems getting rid of E-waste of any description in a responsible manner - I just prefer to maximize my return for transporting it around. Several types of plastics used in electronics have a small market locally - as long as they're marked with the desired recycling code. What I'm struggling with is the extreme disparity between the prices I see referenced on the forum for PCBs and the numbers we are offerred locally. I'm still holding back a lot of material, trying to figure out where my main buyer is sending his stuff.


----------



## Claudie

I have found that there is a market for nearly all e-waste, even type 7 plastic. The CRT monitors and televisions are another story. I would be interested in hearing of any buyers for these items.


----------



## macfixer01

Claudie said:


> I have found that there is a market for nearly all e-waste, even type 7 plastic. The CRT monitors and televisions are another story. I would be interested in hearing of any buyers for these items.




Are you hoping to profit from them? Or are these just a nuisance item that you take as a service to get the better stuff for free? Best Buy stores will accept monitors and televisions for free recycling. It's better than paying to get rid of them anyway. Check their website for details if you're interested.

macfixer01


----------



## Claudie

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/null/Recycling-Electronics/pcmcat149900050025.c?id=pcmcat149900050025
And we'll take just about anything electronic, including TVs, DVD players, computer monitors, audio and video cables, cell phones, and more. *Most* *things are recycled absolutely free, with a few restrictions.
*

It goes on to state that for a FEE they will take up to two (2) televisions.

It would be great to make a profit from them, but I would settle for getting rid of them for free.


----------



## jimdoc

I think they charge $10 for each devise that has a crt or screen up to 32".
They give you a $10 credit for each that you can use at their store. So basically it is free if you can use stuff that they sell anyway.

Jim


----------



## etack

my recycling center takes them for free and computers too but you cant trade crt's for pbc I tried. :lol: 

Eric


----------



## macfixer01

I don't know of any $10 fee at Best Buy? I took 2 monitors to Best Buy a month or so ago and one was fairly good size, at least 21 inch and in an oversized video lab-type cabinet. They charged me nothing to take them.

The local county recycling yard however does charge I believe $10 per CRT though.

macfixer01


----------



## jimdoc

This is from the Best Buy FAQ page;


Does Best Buy charge a fee for recycling electronics?

Best Buy does not charge a fee for recycling most of the consumer electronic products. There is a charge of $10.00 for TVs 32" and under, CRTs and monitors in some areas which is offset by a $10.00 Best Buy gift card. This charge does not apply to Best Buy private label products (i.e. Insignia®, Dynex®). Please select your state from the drop-down menu on the main page to view program details for your area.

Jim


----------



## macfixer01

jimdoc said:


> This is from the Best Buy FAQ page;
> 
> 
> Does Best Buy charge a fee for recycling electronics?
> 
> Best Buy does not charge a fee for recycling most of the consumer electronic products. There is a charge of $10.00 for TVs 32" and under, CRTs and monitors in some areas which is offset by a $10.00 Best Buy gift card. This charge does not apply to Best Buy private label products (i.e. Insignia®, Dynex®). Please select your state from the drop-down menu on the main page to view program details for your area.
> 
> Jim




Ok then that clears it up. Apparently they don't charge the CRT fee in this area. I'm near Detroit.


----------



## jimdoc

macfixer01 said:


> Ok then that clears it up. Apparently they don't charge the CRT fee in this area. I'm near Detroit.



I am sure they must get money from some local governments in certain areas that covers the fees. Why else would they waive the fees in certain places?

Jim

I see New Jersey doesn't have the $10 fee either, and has this posted;

New Jersey Electronics Recycling and Reuse

In 2008, the state of New Jersey passed an electronics recycling law that requires manufacturers of certain electronic devices to finance a system of collection and recycling opportunities for New Jersey residents. For more information on recycling electronics in New Jersey, please visit New Jersey Department of Environmental Protection.


----------



## oldgoldman

I have a good, responsible buyer for e-waste plastics. price varies depending on color .. the lighter the bales, the better. it is an export market. PM with what you have.


----------



## darshevo

In Washington state they will take crts for free at Bestbuy, but its a program that is funded by the manufacturers (and I am sure by the consumer as the fees are passed on in the form of higher prices on new goods) 

In Idaho there is a fee. Definitely runs on a state by state basis.


----------



## Harold_V

darshevo said:


> In Washington state they will take crts for free at Bestbuy,


In Lewis County, we can drop off old televisions at the Goodwill store, free of charge (which I know to be true due to personal experience). I expect computers would be welcome as well. That includes TV's that are destined for destruction---they need not be functional. 

Harold


----------



## darshevo

Hey Harold, thanks for the heads up on Goodwill. I meant to thank you months ago but got wound up and the thread disappeared into the archives. I now deal exclusively with my local Goodwill on all monitors, TVs and laptops. Knowing that the drop spots make a small amount off everything they collect it's nice to see a charity getting the $$ rather than another big box store conglomerate.

-Lance


----------



## Harold_V

darshevo said:


> Hey Harold, thanks for the heads up on Goodwill.


Welcome! Glad to hear they honor the collection on the other side of the mountain. I was thinking it might be just a local thing. 

Harold


----------



## old thompson

I'm not sure about other states, but my local GoodWill has a deal with Dell. I found this out after talking to a GoodWill manager, she wouldn't sell me broken electronics.

If you have tons of scrap waste, maybe you could contact Dell.


----------



## rasanders22

Check these guys out. They recycle CRT and auto glass. I dont know if they pay or charge to drop off the glass but if you have a lot laying around it might be worth looking into.

http://www.dlubak.com/


----------



## escrap

They do charge, their charge is .10/lb on whole monitors with chords and .14 for straight glass.

Zack


----------



## rasanders22

According to answers.com, the average weight of a 32 inch tv is around 150-200 pounds. So lets say 175. At 14 cents a pound thats $24.5 disposal fee. That seems kind of high considering there isnt $24.5 worth of Cu or aluminum scrap.


----------

